# new to IUI



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi

thought I'd come and say hello. I've just booked my first appointment for IUI for next tuesday, then can start on next AF. Excited and scarred........ We have been TTC for nearly 3 years, dh has slight abnormality and I have endo which was removed in sept 06 and irregular periods but ovulate normally.


Been reading all your advice and it really helps, so thanks

love ZP


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi zp i didnt realise u were starting IUI thats great news!

Best of luck   

Kate xx​


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

i know, will be over to loosing it girls in a sec........

so excited


----------



## nik32 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi

I am also new to IUI.  Never tried it before.  Some of the nursing profession I have spoken to think its a backward step for us as we have already been through IVF and ICSI.  I feel that its worth a go and is a lot cheaper than the IVFs.  Me and DH are classed as unexplained IF, even though on one test DH sperm motility was low.  Would you suggest that this is a good way to go?  We are on the NHS waiting list for free treatment (3 years now) and are hoping for treatment later this year, in the meantime we were going to give IUI a try.  Both IVFs were negative but.....May we conceived naturally but unfortunately it ended up being a PUL (pregnancy of unknown location) and I m/c.    

Nikki xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you both lots of luck with IUI  

Nikki - we too are unexplained and IUI worked for us!

Minkey x


----------



## nik32 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Minkey.  That is good to know.  Its just that I know the nurses and docs will probably say that its a backward step but we are of the opinion anything is worth a try and even though IVFs didnt work for us, there is nothing to say IUI wont!  

Your daughter is beautiful.

Nikki
xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Zp and Nikki  ,
Just to say a few things really firstly welcome to fertility friends everyone on here are so  ful and very supportive. Secondly  to both of you and hope your dreams will come true very soon.
We are also unexplained and yes that is the most frustrating part but fingers crossed we will get a  take care ladies i shall keep you posted love and   nicky xx.


----------



## nik32 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Nicky

Thanks for your post.  FF is a really good site.  A couple of my friends used it when trying to conceive and once they did they still post now to their friends -amazing I think.  Good luck for your pregnancy test - how many days to go now?  Are you getting any signs?

I feel a bit frustrated because we have already done IVF and ICSI before IUI was even mentioned to us so we are thinking "anything is worth a go".  Have an appt at MFS in Aldridge on the 20th Feb - heres hoping.  xx

Keep me posted......xx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Nikki and Nicky

Thanks for the welcome, and good luck to you both. I think anything is worth a go to get to our goal. I have my inital appointment tomorrow then have to wait for AF to start so I'm sure I'll be around this board soon.

Love ZP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Come and join us on the IUI girls thread


----------

